

AR Drone controller using RubyMotion - daraosn
https://github.com/daraosn/ardrone-rubymotion-controller

======
SanjayUttam
I think this made an appearance here some time back, as well... [AR Drone +
Node] <https://github.com/felixge/node-ar-drone>

~~~
daraosn
Of course, that's a great library from Felix Geisendoerfer, made in node.js

This one, is a small example I wanted to share using RubyMotion (ruby for
iOS).

